# Solved: C:\Windows\system32\Stdole2.tlb error



## leischb

Hi,

I am trying to install a patch for a software program required for work but am getting the following error message when i try to install...

"The file C:\Windows\system32\Stdole2.tlb could not be opened. Please check that your disk is not full and that you have access to the destination directory"

I have tried to run it directory from link on IE as well as saving it to desktop and trying to run it from there, both resulting in same error message.

Any ideas??


----------



## Paladinz

What operating system are you using?


----------



## leischb

Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Paladinz

leischb have you tried right clicking on the patch program and choosing Run As Administrator or running it in Safe Mode?

If neither of the above work you might try this :-
_Open regedit.exe and expand the *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT*. Browse to *TypeLib\{00020430-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\2.0\0\win32* - then right click on that Key and choose permissions, give users groups FULL control._


----------



## leischb

Hi Paladinz,
Yeah i've tried to run as administrator and have also now changed permissions but still getting the same error.

I havent yet tried in safe mode though....any other ideas if that doesnt work??

Thanks


----------



## Paladinz

Um just right clicking on the .exe and choosing Troubleshoot Compatability, apart from that I'm stumped.


----------



## leischb

Hi just so you know, this issue was a permissions issues with the system32 folder, subfolders and files. The owner was an old user now deleted - once assigned ownership to myself snd gave myself full control all ok.

Thanks


----------



## Paladinz

Thanks for the info


----------

